# skier tosses snowboarder off lift in Aspen Snowmass



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Shows Skiers are uptight 


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/skiier-tosses-snowboarder-chairlift-colorado-slopes-article-1.2502311


:snowboard3::surprise:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I call BS. Some attention starved millennial crying for help. Didn't want it to ruin a "pow" day? No witnesses........baloney. Seth posted a fib to FB, and is now caught in a lie.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo posted a link to this in another thread. There actually were witnesses. People on the chairlifts behind saw his body crater. 
The Aspen Times was the original source. (Why was this in a New York newspaper anyway?).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Argo's link in the "riding with a gun" thread says, "they are looking for witnesses". Bet they don't find any.......


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Argo's link in the "riding with a gun" thread says, "they are looking for witnesses". Bet they don't find any.......


read the comments posted from people afterwards.. someone said they saw the crater

Edit: here it is-

"_My son and I saw the imprint in the snow from the landing of the snowboarder yesterday afternoon. It does look like one of safest places to fall off the chair, but still it was plenty high up there, and there are lots of rocks under the snow in that location. We were both wondering if someone must have jumped off there when we saw it. It is at the very top of the Lodges Chair. A good reason to use the bar for sure, or at least have your arm wrapped around the back of or part of the chair. Sad to hear about this incident_."

-and- 

"_It looked like a real fall imprint to me. As if whoever landed there landed flat on his chest and face. Also, I remember it looking to still be a good height where the fall occurred. I looked at the lift tower to gauge the height when I saw it, and I betting it was 40-50' tall at that point. The hill slopes up steeply where the guy landed so it creates the impression that it wasn't that big of a drop. I think it was plenty far to fall and risk serious injury. The snow saved him for sure_."


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aspen Times says another person was on chair. Still say BS.....if anything he jumped.....explains the "crater". Anyhoooo.....that chair is one of the highest, exposed, scariest chairs I have ever ridin'.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I'm not saying it happened, but I do believe it could have happened. Skier, snowboarder, bronies, whatever there are just some crazies out there. From the one article I read it looks like the lifty should be able to collaborate on the incident since the snowboarder said they stopped the chair. 

If it is true I do think it is BS that the snowboarder didn't go to ski patrol instantly, and same for the lifty. Whether the lifty thought they saw a jump or fall, why didn't they call ski patrol to confront the snowboarder.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

more evidence it really did happen here
Colorado man may be responsible for pushing snowboarder off chairlift

"_We have somebody that we're interested in for this," said Deputy Jesse Steindler. "We may not need to release a description (of him). That's how confident we are that we can identify this person_."

-and-

"_In addition, deputies were interviewing *several witnesses Tuesday who saw the incident *"and may have seen who did it," Steindler said_.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> more evidence it really did happen here?
> Colorado man may be responsible for pushing snowboarder off chairlift
> 
> "_We have somebody that we're interested in for this," said Deputy Jesse Steindler. "We may not need to release a description (of him). That's how confident we are that we can identify this person_."


Who wants to bet that he posted something stupid on social media on the matter?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> more evidence it really did happen here
> Colorado man may be responsible for pushing snowboarder off chairlift
> 
> "_We have somebody that we're interested in for this," said Deputy Jesse Steindler. "We may not need to release a description (of him). That's how confident we are that we can identify this person_."
> ...


I stand corrected.......sorry I doubted you Seth. Now maybe some attempted murder charges and a world ban on chairlift rides to make things right? Still smells fishy.........what kind of person gets thrown off a lift and thinks, "Oh well.....I don't need to report that."


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> I stand corrected.......sorry I doubted you Seth. Now maybe some attempted murder charges and a world ban on chairlift rides to make things right? Still smells fishy.........what kind of person gets thrown off a lift and thinks, "Oh well.....I don't need to report that."


It depends no injuries, good conditions Tits deep snow I'm probably not wasting some fresh tracks to file a report that can wait till the end of my day when its all tracked out lol


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Who wants to bet that he posted something stupid on social media on the matter?


Someone douchey enough to push someone off of a chairlift is definitely douchey enough to post about it on social media.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> It depends no injuries, good conditions Tits deep snow I'm probably not wasting some fresh tracks to file a report that can wait till the end of my day when its all tracked out lol


Yeah I'd probably 50/50 depending if I was hurt or not. They say the guy who pushed him was on drugs but I'm pretty sure the guy who fell was high off his ass on powder.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> I stand corrected.......sorry I doubted you Seth. Now maybe some attempted murder charges and a world ban on chairlift rides to make things right? Still smells fishy.........what kind of person gets thrown off a lift and thinks, "Oh well.....I don't need to report that."


You seem to be on a roll tonight. Woman hating and everybody is a liar? Tough day at work?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If that was me that got pushed of that lift by that skier, I would pulled out my gun and shot him!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously, how does this even happen? Do they still have lifts out there without bars or do they have secret james bond ejection seats?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> You seem to be on a roll tonight. Woman hating and everybody is a liar? Tough day at work?


I get bitchy when I'm not riding...........could be menopause.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Seriously, how does this even happen? Do they still have lifts out there without bars or do they have secret james bond ejection seats?


Do all east coast resorts lock the bar down before sending you up? I could push someone off every lift at Bachelor quite easily. Bar doesn't usually come down unless my legs are really beat. So yeah, it wouldn't be hard.

I don't understand how nobody behind him told the lifty at the top. Unless there want enough people to fill every chair.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Do all east coast resorts lock the bar down before sending you up? I could push someone off every lift at Bachelor quite easily. Bar doesn't usually come down unless my legs are really beat. So yeah, it wouldn't be hard.
> 
> I don't understand how nobody behind him told the lifty at the top. Unless there want enough people to fill every chair.


I'll be honest, I have a fear of heights, bar always goes down. Now I haven't read up on all this, but I'm still not quite understanding how it all went down. Was there some sort of tussle that went down, or was he blindsided, or what?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Seriously, how does this even happen? Do they still have lifts out there without bars or do they have secret james bond ejection seats?


My spot does not have bars on any of the chairs.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Bars are optional. No one in my area locks them down

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> I get bitchy when I'm not riding...........could be menopause.


*MAN*opause.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> My spot does not have bars on any of the chairs.


oooh where are those bars on the lift.... I'll have a bloody mary and she'll have a drunken cocktail wiener


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I posted this on another thread but it seems to fit here. Just in case you thought skiers' attitudes towards us have mellowed in the past decade or so. Nope skiers still hate us.






Not that pushing people off chairlifts is typical skier behavior, it is just a funny/interesting video.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If that was me that got pushed of that lift by that skier, I would pulled out my gun and shot him!!!!!


Didn't you lose that gun at Jackson?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Seriously, how does this even happen? Do they still have lifts out there without bars or do they have secret james bond ejection seats?


It's very rare that I take a ride with anyone that uses the bar, maybe once every three or four years. Now Apres is totally different.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

The majority of people I ride with on the chair lift up around here put the bar down. If it is just a bar, I don't care. But, if there's a nice place to rest my board/feet built in, I don't mind having the bar down and getting to take some pressure off of that front foot.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I'll be honest, I have a fear of heights, bar always goes down. Now I haven't read up on all this, but I'm still not quite understanding how it all went down. Was there some sort of tussle that went down, or was he blindsided, or what?


I'm sure the skier was having a bad day. And the stoke of the snowboarder poised him of even more. Resulting in something upsetting the skier to the point of attempted murder. He's gonna get in trouble.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Seems like they have found the guy
Aspen-area man may be responsible for chairlift push | AspenTimes.com


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I'm sure the skier was having a bad day. And the stoke of the snowboarder poised him of even more. Resulting in something upsetting the skier to the point of attempted murder. He's gonna get in trouble.


Or he was a dbag with tolerance of a teenage kid.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Or he was a dbag with tolerance of a teenage kid.


That was just assumed. Anybody ok with pushing another of a lift in my mind should never ride a lift again.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen the bar go down once, maybe twice, in any resort. Whistler, Seattle resorts, mammoth, tahoe, Salt Lake, Denver. I wrap my arm around the back just in case, but never put the bar down lol


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The bar always goes down in Europe. Usually onto someone's head. I went on very old one somewhere that didn't have and it freaked me the fuck out.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> The bar always goes down in Europe. Usually onto someone's head. I went on very old one somewhere that didn't have and it freaked me the fuck out.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Lmao, seriously? I ride lifts with no bar all the time.:surprise:
I just kick my board up the chair and take a nap.
Charging blacks all day can be mentally exhausting, when I do get to go to Colorado.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Didn't you lose that gun at Jackson?


The only reason why that fucker that pushed me is still schussin!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> Usually onto someone's head.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Just one more reason to wear a lid. How hard is it to say, "Baaarrrrr", before you lower it?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Lmao, seriously? I ride lifts with no bar all the time.:surprise:
> I just kick my board up the chair and take a nap.
> Charging blacks all day can be mentally exhausting, when I do get to go to Colorado.


I'm pretty sure it's illegal to not put it down in Europe. They make a big deal out of it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

apparently charges will be filed

http://www.aspentimes.com/news/20264486-113/skier-who-pushed-snowboarder-to-be-charged?show=comments


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So another man corroborated the original story. Based on what was printed, I'd be pressing charges for sure!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Just one more reason to wear a lid. How hard is it to say, "Baaarrrrr", before you lower it?


Had that happen to me just last week, clocked on the noggin with the bar but I always wear a helmet. It was a 6 seater detachable chairlift nonetheless and we weren't even attached to the cable yet, my ass was on the seat a full 2 second when an overzealous dad pulls the bar down so his kid doesn't fall out. Wasn't at first sure who it was, said whats the rush? and proceeded to get a dirty look from him haha I just shook my head.


----------

